# Axiom Bad shit



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2018)

A few months back I decided to run a test/dbol cycle. I bought from a source I’ve bought from a couple years ago (no issues then), and no issues with the dbol. Pinning the test gave me a ton of pip every time and I live in NY so blood testing is almost impossible. Dropped the dbol after 4 weeks and an injury and opened the 2nd vial. Immediately I got a hard knot near the injection site and thought it was strange but no heat or fever. Pinned it again, different site and same problem. Thought maybe I was using too short a needle (5/8) so I gave it one more go and it’s a week later and my ass still hurts. It took almost 2 weeks for the knot on my arm to subside. Also I’m fairly certain it’s bunk as the past week or two I’ve been feeling run down and like I’m low on test.  

Anyway the lab is Axiom, if I were y’all I would stay away from it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2018)

yes brother shit gear..Good thing it wasnt a infection ..Toss it get some silky smooth jewz


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

woah, I honestly did not realize they were still around.  Is this the original axiom or a popup?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> woah, I honestly did not realize they were still around.  Is this the original axiom or a popup?



That's what I said. They have an interesting story. Not sure if this is a copy though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2018)

I’ll snap a pic of the vial later before it hits the trash.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ll snap a pic of the vial later before it hits the trash.



Yeah where did you order it from too?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 15, 2018)

Here’s some pics. I forgot that for some reason he sent supposed equipoise too. I didn’t order it, but I think he sent 30ml. It’s going in the trash too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 15, 2018)

it's got a grenade on the label what did ya expect?! :32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> it's got a grenade on the label what did ya expect?! :32 (18):


lol I didn’t buy that! I still don’t know why he sent it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2018)

Why do u need 3 toothbrushes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2018)

Mil-spec? Wtf does that even mean?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 15, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why do u need 3 toothbrushes?



Who doesn't need three toothbrushes?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> Who doesn't need three toothbrushes?



Is one used to scrub ones ass?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mil-spec? Wtf does that even mean?



Brah, it's 2018.  ****ing MIL-SPEC ROIDS.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 15, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is one used to scrub ones ass?


I’m just saying you only need one for your teeth..


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mil-spec? Wtf does that even mean?



I believe it means that something is built, or manufactured to military grade, but what that has to with AAS is unknown to me also.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 17, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why do u need 3 toothbrushes?


I brush my teeth three times a day, duh


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mil-spec? Wtf does that even mean?


Military grade, hence the grenade. Bomb ass gains yo....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Military grade, hence the grenade. Bomb ass gains yo....


This shit will blow you up......

So clever.  I despise a lot of the UGL's.


----------

